# On a hike...



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is Jordan (Optimusrhyme) and I on a hike in Yosemite...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I just hiked the Sagauro national park trail in Tucson, Arizona recently. That looks amazing, where is that?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you see Sam?










You are not too far to go see the Sequoias


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jayd said:


> I just hiked the Sagauro national park trail in Tucson, Arizona recently. That looks amazing, where is that?


Yosemite, California


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual said:


> Did you see Sam?


haha



> You are not too far to go see the Sequoias


i've been up there. have a picture in front of the same tree. crazy place. such big trees, they are so beautiful.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

This picture was moments before me and kenny were attacked by mountain lions and were forced to use our karate skills on them.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> This picture was moments before me and kenny were attacked by mountain lions and were forced to use our karate skills on them.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Visual said:


>


Haha! Im curious what you searched to aquire that first picture


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Haha! Im curious what you searched to aquire that first picture


For these things it is best to look deep in to your soul ...










And grab the moment










However, if there is conflict within our soul,










Or grave disconnection,










Then have some soul food










And try inner reflection










Alas, if the soul remains empty,










There is always Google: karate lion


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Having DP/DR in a crowd of normals:


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Native said:


> Having DP/DR in a crowd of normals:


Wow! It took a while to find the dude with DP. Now where are Kenny and Jordan ???


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Lol!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yall are too fuckin' awesome. glad to have friends like yall.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Visual said:


> Now where are Kenny and Jordan ???


Found them!


----------

